# Big push through SD



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just curios if anybody is thinking March 20-28


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope they are in ND by the 28th


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm thinkin a little earlier.........HOPEFULLY :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would think that the juvies would be almost done with their push by then.
our group usually heads to SD some time around St Pattys day, But for some reason a few of the guys will be still be in Mexico drinking margaritas.


----------



## SlickNick (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea hopefully they are here by then, cause i am getting anxious .


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

i thought they flew over sd already


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Spring break is march 13-22 hope theres plenty then!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

They are already up in Canada they flew over South Dakota all of last night haha


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

you'll be fine then.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

should be birds around the 20th but by the 28th birds may be thin. The main push will be the same as every year second to third week of march.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

no birds yet up here in NE part of SD havent seen any snows but seen quite a few canadas so they shouldnt be to far behind


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I can just feel how charged up everyone gets the first time they read the tittle to this topic... LOL The views prove it.. Happy Hunting guys!


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

There will be birds in sodak almost through april if your willing to go find them. The big push should be sometime in mid march im guessing.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

20-28 is right on... juvies right after


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted: Wed Feb 18, 2009 10:10 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20-28 is right on... juvies right after

was thinking same thing.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

yea i would try to push for the second weekend of march, we always head out around there.


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

Being from MT, I've never hunted spring snows. I've heard they're wiser, and much tougher to decoy. Is this true? A friend tried to catch them in SK one year and claimed he'd never do it again because it was too difficult to time them. Let me know what you guys think about spring vs. fall, and timing.

Thanks


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Big push through SD
Well after everything that i've been reading IF this snow line sticks around St Pattys Day is going to be pretty darn close. Juvies should just be hitting the NE/SD border by then with those Pesky 100 yarders that never commit type birds being up at the Sands. Lets hear what eveyyone thinks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Not even close. It is going to be longer then that..


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

ya im getting pretty pumped up for these things to get here i swear i go on the site twice a day everyday just to see what new things anyones wrote but ya i agree 2nd weekand in march sounds bout perfect, i deff cant wait and it looks to be the same with everyone else. wheres everyone goin for the spring goose season?


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

I am thinking the last weekend of spring break will be red hot. That is going to be the 13th thru the 15th of march. The peak will probly be a week or so later than that but its hard telling right now.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I have spring break the 13-22 of March do you think there will be a good number of birds around Sand Lake?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

sand lake usually peaks around the third week of march so your dates are right on.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

im heading up there this year probably on the 21


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Well if anyone wants to combine spreads shoot me a pm we got 300 FB's just need about 200 more ive always wanted to try the TnT spread


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

snow tonight and tomorrow 9 inches going to set them back some i think. there is still quite a bit of snow near sand lake.


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

bluegoose18 said:


> Big push through SD
> Well after everything that i've been reading IF this snow line sticks around St Pattys Day is going to be pretty darn close. Juvies should just be hitting the NE/SD border by then with those Pesky 100 yarders that never commit type birds being up at the Sands. Lets hear what eveyyone thinks


hEAY BLUE THEY WILL ALL BE GON BY THEN AND WHAT'S WRONG WITH A COUPLE MARGAREITAS?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

hay snow duster nice to hear you made it home from ol mexico 
Are ya ready to see the masses?
Bring the Margarita mix for the camp fire


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

bluegoose18 said:


> hay snow duster nice to hear you made it home from ol mexico
> Are ya ready to see the masses?
> Bring the Margarita mix for the camp fire


Ready and waiting! Can't think of anything else right now than being with the snow goose hunting buddys!! :beer: And don't you just love it when you go to sleep at camp and all you can still hear is the squacks?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's great to hear that the've made it finally!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lets keep this post going now that the birds are here. It would be cool to get 5000 views.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

The big push will be this weekend and early next week with the forcatsed highs. The snow line will be awsome. southern and central SD will be stacked with birds. Will a great time to get out the set the dekes. I can't wait.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

while the birds are saying head north, mother nature is saying good luck! Being from the heart of the coming blizzard and sand lake I can say I haven't seen a snowgoose yet. But do know they aren't to far south, am thinking about heading south a couple hours this weekend to see if any want to play, anybody want to get together?


----------

